

 Memes strike back: Gerbils, gay blood elves, and Glenn Beck - iseff
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/09/memes-strike-back-gerbils-gay-blood-elves-and-glenn-beck.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
anigbrowl
It was worth it just for the discovery of this legal principle:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_moron_in_a_hurry>

